# Silly Season



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been buggering around with a trip report but have forgotten how to do the photo bit so thought that I would have a rave til I master it. I went out today in marginal conditions and was lucky to make it home. Did so because of the adrenaline on board and the fact that I had to drag both hands in the water to hold the Hobie square on as I surfed down the face of the swells. I think that there are quite a few holiday people with narrow time frames and some reports of good fish which combines to affect decision making. So my message is: just because others at the ramp have fancy gear and are heading out, it does not mean that they know more than you. There is no way a kayaker can manage a big fish in whitecap conditions with a big swell running so don't even bother trying for a hook up.
Better to sit it out. If you are out and it starts to go sour then head home as the same fish handling rule applies. I have been there and had to cut off.

I suppose this has all been said before but at least I feel better for the rave.

cheers
Grant


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Good advice mate, we often have small windows to go play with work, kids, holidays etc.

For me, If the winds up and the forecast is looking crap, its time to grab the mountain bike and hit the trails.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

And dont let someone else talk you into it if you have strong convictions otherwise. There's always next week, month, year...


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Good advice Grant - there are always plenty of other options if the conditions are iffy offshore.
I didn't like the look of sea breeze this morning so opted for a bass fish instead. No monsters were taken but I got my fix and it was as safe as staying in bed. Better to always opt on the side of safety. Al


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Grant - good post.

Mods: Maybe this should be in Safety?

Cheers

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> This applies to surf launches too.


And botched landings.

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> A sand sandwich,I am guessing K1?


Not so much sand, but a thorough dunking Paully. Two big waves full force and not moving. I was still putting stuff away and misjudged the impact zone. Kayak over at 90 degrees, twice and one rod out - so not good. At least 3 reels dunked.

Major stuff-up! Moral of the story ... prepare for landing well outside the impact zone.

trev


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

You have to always be careful and especially mindful of the conditions, the problem I have is the rougher and worse the conditions the better the fishing !!!! Its been way to big at my beach to contemplate launching the kayak and thats with visuals of big spanish jumping when i was in the surf and reports of black marlin on the chew arhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!
Stay safe everyone.


----------

